

Show HN: Free screen recording Mac app that uploads while you record - navidsafa
http://recordit.co
It&#x27;s meant to be lite and fast. Hope you like it
======
pastylegs
This is very useful and nicely put together. Well done! An easy iframe embed
link on the playback page would be nice (pro feature?). Also, being able to
target a window using the spacebar (like the native screenshot app) would be
useful, as would full screen recording (at the moment if I go to the top left
of the screen with the intention of dragging the selection box over the whole
screen, the menubar gets in the way). Finally, I noticed that the progress
percentage goes backwards sometimes (41% ... 42% ... 43% ... 41% ... 44%)

~~~
navidsafa
Thanks pastylegs. Love this feedback.

%: yes, we gotta fix that

menu bar overlap: that too - thanks for pointing it out.

iframe embed: a few people asked for that. we'll definitely consider it.

------
jacquesc
please add option to output as animated gif. I will pay money

~~~
navidsafa
we're going to add that this coming week.

~~~
flexd
Is it possible to upload via sftp for example? Or is it only usable with your
hosted service?

~~~
navidsafa
that's a cool idea - maybe we'll add that for the pro version - great
suggestion. i know i'd prefer that myself.

~~~
flexd
There are a few free alternatives that has this feature, for example MonoSnap
and Skitch (I think).

I use MonoSnap myself.

------
LukeHoersten
Great focus on doing one thing and doing it well. Excellent work!

~~~
navidsafa
Thank you :)

------
Shalle
Know a few of these features already been mentioned, but after trying it
out...

The upload proximitor gets stuck, so it's not possible to start another
recording unless you restart recordit.

The player doesn't scale it to fit on screen, unless you use full screen.

The possibility to delete what you have uploaded would be great. And possibly
password protect it.

~~~
navidsafa
Great feedback. Thank you.

------
hayksaakian
Did you come at this from the perspective of software like OBS and xSplit? Or
from an alternative point of view?

~~~
navidsafa
my point view: i want to show somebody something that has a sequence and don't
want it to take a long time. that was really it.

------
enewc
Why would anyone even want this? The most important part of recording is the
ability to have multiple takes, which is hindered if every take is to be
uploaded at the same time. All other use cases can be covered by streaming
your desktop.

~~~
panabee
how do you stream your desktop?

~~~
flexd
Use OBS [http://obsproject.com/](http://obsproject.com/) (Open Broadcaster
Software) and stream to a website like justin.tv/twitch.tv.

It's also possible to save to a file, so it's easy to do screen capture for
anything else too.

------
c1sc0
Live uploading is cool. Are you sending the frames as they are being recorded
& recompress on the server or do you just reserve the url upfront & upload
once everything's done?

------
zbruhnke
nice! I usually use Quicktime for this, but even some of my most technical
friends don't realize its possible, I think this is a great idea!

Best of luck!

~~~
anor
thanks for Quicktime tip!

~~~
zbruhnke
glad to help! :)

------
niklasber
Kinda bothers me that the demo video wasn't recorded using the software.

------
evansolomon
Is there any way to delete a video once I upload it?

~~~
navidsafa
We're adding that next week

------
Rizzo95
Can you enable for iOS?

------
codez
USP over Quickcast?

